# pre-cut flagstone on wire mesh



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Although I've installed tons of flagstone, I've never tried this stuff. I was thinking that it might be hard to level on ditra and thinset mortar which I have to use to match floor levels. The stone thickness on the backing varies within 3/8 0f an inch. Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Good guess. It sucks.
http://www.eastweststone.com/flagstone-quartzite.html


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This stuff is great for masons! Let me give you an example:

A young couple wants to flag their concrete patio. They call you out and you give them a price. "Too high!", they say. They look around the innernets and find this product and figure they can do it themselves. They buy and install it, and call you the next week. "Can you fix this?", they ask. The patio is full of toe stubbers, half of it is hollow, and the joints are horribly smeared. "Sure!", you say, "For 2 and a half times the initial bid".

See? You just more than doubled your money with this product!


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Backbutter the thin ones. Keep them all stocked in the same position as you lay them. Never do them again.


----------



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

*pre-cutflag*

My gut feeling was that this stuff would be trouble. Thanks for the comments


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I've only laid it once. Once I got the hang of it, it went fairly quick. In retrospect rather than backbuttering I ended up laying a fairly heavy bed of thinset. The end result had a patterned look to it. With the cost of material I think I could have done a nicer job for the same price doing my own cutting with more money going in my pocket.


----------



## tanveer (Aug 9, 2010)

*Wire Mesh*

Such a useful thread I’ve been looking this topic everywhere!'


----------

